# Aufnahme in Cubase SX mit Yamaha MG 10/2



## Guertel (31. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen,
habe folgendes problem..
ich habe das pult yamaha mg 10/2 und arbeite mit dem sequencer cubase sx
ich möchte nun in cubase gleichzeitig ein instrumental abspielen und dazu gesang aufnehmen. wenn ich dann aber auf aufnahme schalte, nimmt die cubase spur automatisch auch das playback auf und nicht nur, wie geüwnscht, den gesang. bei meinem alten pult hatte ich die möglichkeit, über subgruppen nur die spur schar zu schalten, die ich aufnehmen wollte...wie mache ich das bei dem pult? irgendwie muss es doch gehen?! völliger blackout 

danke schon mal
gürtel


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2007)

Mal kurz nachgeschaut.. Nimm doch den Aux-Weg - der ist einzeln regelbar und das
Kopfhörersignal hast Du weiterhin auf Master/Sum.

mfg chmee


----------



## Guertel (31. Januar 2007)

danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.
meinst du, dass das playback sozusagen übern aux weg laufen soll?


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2007)

?
Du schliesst den Aux-Send des Mixers an den PC-LineIn an.
Wenn es Mikro-Aufnahmen sind, reicht ein Monokanal doch aus..

Somit hast Du PC-LineOut UND das Mikro auf dem Master und nur das Mic
auf dem Aux.

Beim Aufnehmen muss dann Aufnahme-Stripe in Cubase SX ge'mute't sein,
damit Du das Mic-Signal nicht doppelt/ge'flange'd hörst.

mfg chmee


----------



## Guertel (31. Januar 2007)

muss ich probieren.
in cubase gibt es nicht direkt ne möglichkeit zu bestimmen, welches signal nur aufgenommen werden soll? durch monitoring oder so?!
will ja nicht nur vocals aufnehmen, sondern hin und wieder auch mal nen turntabel bzw ne gitarre...


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2007)

Das 10/2 ist nicht gerade reich beschenkt mit Ausgängen.
Im Grunde hast Du nur eine StereoSumme und den einen AuxWeg.

Man könnte noch testen, ob man vielleicht den 2TR-In für den Rechner-Out
benutzt, diesen dann per Knopf nur auf Monitor/Headphone schickt. Somit
"könnte" der Master-Out nur das Aufnahmesignal haben. -TESTEN-

Ne Gitarre könnte man ja auch Mono aufnehmen, und Turntables - naja, schick
wäre es natürlich in Stereo.
Zu meinem letzten Tip: Alles was über den Auxweg geht, liegt am Rechner an.
Heisst eben, dass jeder Kanal, wo der Aux aufgezogen ist, am LineIn anliegt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Guertel (31. Januar 2007)

danke dir erstmal
ich versuche das mal


----------

